# prefab A pillar tweeter and mid pods



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

I saw a company that made and sold prefab mid and tweeter pod for A pillars. I thought at first it was ED, but after looking at the website I dont see anything for sale. Anyone know of a company or website that sells something close? I want to try a prefab set with a 4 inch mid and tweeter on a pair of junk yard A pillars first to see how it sounds.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

what kind of car? what kind of mids &/or tweeters?

yet another very vague post... makes it hard for anyone to help if we don't know anything about what you're doing

Rob


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Not being vaque at all. I was on a website of a company that sold a premade A pillar pod for a 4 inch mid and one inch tweeter. Think just like a Q form kick panel but for an A pillar mounting speakers. I cant find the website and want to know if anyone knows the company or a comany selling something similar. I want to buy these and put some junk speakers on a set of junk yard pillars to see if I like the sound. I hope this is clear now.


----------



## pagustin (Mar 1, 2009)

Took me a while to find it but I think this is what you are looking for:

T O P P A N E L A C C O U T I C

P


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Thanks, not the company I was looking at but these will work. I just shot an email to them.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

They think that my car was made in 2001.. and it was not... I'm leary of **** like that.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

They misspelled their company name in their Banner on top of the web browser...


----------



## pagustin (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree that they seem a bit off, but some of the issues may be language barrier too. If the products look decent, minus the speakers I would just want the pillars myself, I'd give them a shot.

P


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

wonder what they cost. would take all the effort out of making pillars for my cherokee.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER (Aug 16, 2010)

pagustin said:


> Took me a while to find it but I think this is what you are looking for:
> 
> T O P P A N E L A C C O U T I C
> 
> P


has anyone ever gotten a response from this company?????


----------



## marchel (Dec 15, 2008)

I have contacted them last week, Haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

pagustin said:


> Took me a while to find it but I think this is what you are looking for:
> 
> T O P P A N E L A C C O U T I C
> 
> P


Aren't they the guy's who supposedly patented a-pillar builds in thailand? I'm sure i saw a thread on here about it


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

If anybody buys...post pics of work?


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER (Aug 16, 2010)

I800C0LLECT said:


> If anybody buys...post pics of work?


if anyone ever gets in contact with the company please pass on the contact info i have been trying to purchase pillar pods from them for over a year and cannot get a response


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ugh, broken images, broken links, mis-information, this site seems a bit unprofessional. I would be hesitant to send them any money...

If they can't get some simpel HTML right how can you expect them to send you a quality exact-fitting product?


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

I found this site, but they dont carry a wide range. Maybe worth a call though...

Wicked C.A.S. :: Speaker Pods


----------



## badmotorscooter (May 22, 2009)

Perhaps this is the site you were thinking of?
Custom Speaker Pods


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER (Aug 16, 2010)

the TOPPANEL ones are SICK!!!!!!! they just don't like to sell them i guess...


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

They are being imported under another name. Contact Vince aka godfather @ Audio Xperts for the details as he has some in stock.

Custom A-Pillar Panels


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm sure once you see the price, you guys may flinch, but you can also try here:
Pillar Speakers - STEREO

btw, beat sonic makes great adapters for Lexus.


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

SQHemi said:


> They are being imported under another name. Contact Vince aka godfather @ Audio Xperts for the details as he has some in stock.
> 
> Custom A-Pillar Panels


I was just going to suggest them. I wish he had some for a tundra.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER (Aug 16, 2010)

SQHemi said:


> They are being imported under another name. Contact Vince aka godfather @ Audio Xperts for the details as he has some in stock.
> 
> Custom A-Pillar Panels


 i can buy these from cardesign direct for $350 but i wanna buy like 50 or 100pr for tahoe suburban denali escalade


----------



## marchel (Dec 15, 2008)

I was thinking maybe 300 to 400 dollars, But 600 dollars? Ouch , That amount could buy a lot of gears, Come to think that my HU cost only 300 dollars.


----------



## SB3BabyHuey (Jan 27, 2009)

Has anyone tried any of these yet, very interested in teh oens for the tahoe. Like mentioned though, 600 is pretty steep. And id like to know what they are made out of and if anyone has tried them and know how they sound.


----------

